# Free Dictionary of Engineering Download



## petergibbons (Jul 28, 2006)

Thought this might be useful:

http://books.mcgraw-hill.com/dictionaryofengineering\


----------



## meers (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 28, 2006)

For first time Civil Test takers I would highly recommend a good Engineering Dictionary. Not to get into specifics but looking up answers in one book will be of a tremendous help.

I took a suitecase full of books to help with the April Exam, one Engineering dictionary would have been my prefered choice.


----------

